
Zorbage: Algebraic data types and algorithms for use in numeric processing - based2
https://github.com/bdezonia/zorbage
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eafy2p/zorbage...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eafy2p/zorbage_numerical_computing_in_procedural_java/)

